# How to install kde5 by Ports？



## ykla (Jan 31, 2018)

I try to using  X11/kf5-frameworks but it's not a full kde5 meta. And I can't using it. It even can't start by  "startx". And I want to try using this way:

https://community.kde.org/FreeBSD/Setup/Area51

but I don't know what is jail, like docker?  I just want to install KDE 5, I don't want to learn what is jail.

I would like to install full KDE 5, then what should I do ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2018)

Area 51 is the development version of KDE. It's not supported here. There is no KDE 5 in the ports tree yet.


----------

